# Washed and Waxed !!!



## GOGOGTO (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Damn she's gorgeous arty:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

very nice. can i get an appointment with you to do mine


----------



## Speedlyte (Sep 30, 2006)

After seeing those pics i'm definetely getting the sap front bumper and the sap front grilles........That and alot of wax.......


----------



## aneura (Oct 31, 2006)

Looks great! what whleels are those? they too look killer!


----------



## Devil (Mar 27, 2005)

Looks really good. Keep up the good work.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

very nice looking 04


----------



## batsallover (Jan 1, 2007)

Fantastic looking GTO and great wheels. :cheers


----------



## DriftingIsGay (Nov 14, 2006)

WOW!! Looks great. Did you do any other processes or just wash and wax?


----------

